# Hops - How Long Will They Last?



## scotsdalebrewery (18/4/06)

I got some Saaz, POR and Hallertau hops from a bloke who has given up brewing. 

He reckons he bought them about 18 months ago. 

They are in the country brewer plastic bottles and have not be refridgerated. 

Bin 'em or use 'em?


----------



## PostModern (18/4/06)

Sniff 'em and see. If sealed in an oxygen excluded container, they don't need chilling or freezing. If the plastic bottles have been opened, they might me OK for a lambic.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (18/4/06)

Thanks PM - Cheers!


----------



## Ross (18/4/06)

PostModern said:


> Sniff 'em and see. If sealed in an oxygen excluded container, they don't need chilling or freezing. If the plastic bottles have been opened, they might me OK for a lambic.
> [post="120978"][/post]​



Just in a plastic bottle unrefridgerated for 18 months, they won't have kept that well at all - the aroma, if any, will be a shadow of what it should be - Also they will have lost a lot of their AA rating, the amount depends on the variety & the year of manufacture - They could have been years old before the previous guy even got them. Even oxygen purged hops like the ones I sell are kept refridgerated uintil shipment.
For bittering you won't have a clue how much to use - Personaly I'd chuck them or use in a lambic like Postmodern suggested.

Cheers Ross


----------



## big d (18/4/06)

Better still i reckon you should buy the same variety hops from ross and compare the aroma for starters.This should give you a good idea on how 18 month old hops stack up against fresher hops.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (18/4/06)

Thanks guys.... Luckily all the other stuff he gave me should be a bit more useful.


----------

